# Merry Christmas Holiday Haul



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 15, 2009)

So I went to the MAC store for the release of their holiday sets 

Heres what I got from the holiday color collection and sets

Sorceress Eye Palette
Naughty Noir Eye Bag
Boy Bait Cremesheen
Ever So Rich Cremesheen 

Other MAC Items 
Love Connection MES
Soft and Gentle MSF 
Pinkaura Fragrance (Not Pictured) 






All my goodies forgot to photograph Pinkaura Fragrance





Outside of Sorceress Eye Palette





Sorceress Eye Palette Shadows 





Naughty Noir Eye Bag


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice haul! How do you like Shimmertime?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 15, 2009)

Great haul, I love Shimmertime!


----------



## Sass (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovely haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 16, 2009)

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## sinergy (Oct 16, 2009)

ooo great haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have fun with your haul!


----------



## fintia (Oct 16, 2009)

Enjoy!!! Cant wait to get my hands on this collection!!


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice haul... enjoy.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 20, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing like Christmas in October!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Nice haul! How do you like Shimmertime?_

 
When I tested it in the store gorgeous I love the pigmentation it has a real pretty sheen to it great highlight color love it out of all my pigments but Im not allowed to use it yet this set is a christmas present from my mom she had me pick up and she wont let me have it early. She did let me open the set check it out and put everything back in and she even made me wrap my own christmas present same with the soft and gentle thats a gift from her.


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## manderz86 (Nov 2, 2009)

lovely haul! enjoy


----------



## Leliforever (Nov 11, 2009)

Great haul!
Is the brush in the palette any good???


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I want to switch moms...mine never buys me MAC. xD Have you gotten her to cave about using them yet??? The good news Christmas will be here before you know it and the bad news your money will be gone because Christmas will be here before you know it. =)

Hope you love your stuff and are looking forward to Christmas...if not just to break in your MAC. xD_

 
She said I could have it early if I wanted because my brother cryed for one of his early, but I know my mom works hard to buys her kids what they want for christmas so I'm patiently waiting for christmas unlike my brother.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leliforever* 

 
_Great haul!
Is the brush in the palette any good???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
To be honest the brush sucks in the palette I use my mac brushes from previous holiday collections or I really like the E.L.F studio brushes!


----------

